# Steam trawler Linn O' Dee



## Wilton Endeavour (Jan 15, 2016)

Just trying to see if my photo uploads this time.


----------



## Wilton Endeavour (Jan 15, 2016)

*some more photos here of Linn O' Dee model*

a couple of more photos of this model that my friend made for me. 

Wilton Endeavour


----------



## cueball44 (Feb 15, 2010)

Wilton Endeavour said:


> a couple of more photos of this model that my friend made for me.
> 
> Wilton Endeavour


Glad you managed it. Nice photos. (Thumb)


----------



## caledonia2006 (May 28, 2012)

Thanks for posting the photos. Derek


----------

